
Coronavirus: Trump halts travel from Europe to US - sonabinu
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-51846923
======
ericb
Given how bad our plan for the coronavirus is, Trump may yet succeed in
getting Mexico to build a wall and pay for it.

~~~
shawnb576
^ underrated comment ^

------
ridings
Anyone smart enough to help me understand why UK would be exempt?

~~~
alamortsubite
I'm not claiming smarts but my guess is it's purely a diplomatic gesture.

------
jacquesm
So, does that mean that you can fly to London first and then on to the USA?

~~~
pintxo
As I understood it: No.

> His speech said all travel from Europe would be suspended but a presidential
> proclamation later said it would only apply to anyone who had been in the
> EU's Schengen border-free area in the 14 days before their arrival in the
> US.

You been in (Schengen) Europe the last 14 days? And not being an exempted
person (eg US citizen/resident)? Then you are not going.

You could probably go to London, stay there 14 days and then go on. Problem
is, in 2 weeks time, travel will likely be farther restricted.

------
lostmsu
What is the point? There are more cases in Seattle area than in majority of
European countries with a similar population.

~~~
rejschaap
Protectionism, trade war, patriotism, elections, nationalism... Pretty much
everything except health

